# .25-06



## rifleman2 (Feb 3, 2008)

is a 22in. barrel suffecient for a.25-06? how much will my velocity be off than from a24in. barrel. also the elevation will be different. should i have gone with a 24in? it is a stevens model 200.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

22" barrel is fine. I get 3000fps with 120gr Partitions and IMR-4350 and well over 3300 with 100gr ballistic tips and XMR 3100 in my 22" 700. Not sure what you mean about "elevation". All else being equal a longer barrel will most likely be faster, but in my experience by handloading with a slightly faster powder you can make that difference almost negligible.

By the way, nice cartridge choice ! :wink:


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

You would never know ,you can make it up with powder


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Based on my experience, I'd say that what is lost due to a shorter barrel is lost. It won't be much though. I have tried the faster powder deal trying to make up for a shorter barrel and in my case, it didn't work at all.

FWIW.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Buggy, you should PM me and we could compare notes.


----------



## dog gone (Jun 23, 2008)

Allot of it has to do with the barrel. I have shot two rifles same caliber, bullet, powder, etc everything the same except barrel legnth. One was 24 inches long and one was 26 inches long and the shorter of the two the velocity was faster.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

dog gone said:


> Allot of it has to do with the barrel. I have shot two rifles same caliber, bullet, powder, etc everything the same except barrel legnth. One was 24 inches long and one was 26 inches long and the shorter of the two the velocity was faster.


I agree completely. Some are fast, and some are slow. I have a 7x57 that shoots more like a 280REM. It puts a 150gr bullet out the muzzle at 2850fps and that is with a middle of the road powder charge. If you are wondering, it is about 200+ fps faster than what the books show I should get.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

One thing to consider is that shorter barrels tend to be more accurate so for long shots you might well be better off with the 22" anyway.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Bernie P. said:


> One thing to consider is that shorter barrels tend to be more accurate so for long shots you might well be better off with the 22" anyway.


I don't think that really is right. There may be rifles with 22" barrels that shoot better than rifles with 24" barrels, but you don't see competition shooters out there shortening their barrels for more accuracy. Most competition shooters out there are going with much longer barrels than anyone would care to try and hunt with to help improve accuracy and stabilize bullets better. Some of them shoot from 40" barrels or even longer.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It is true that a shorter tube is stiffer and there for should shoot better. As we all know no two tubes are the same. Palma shooters all have 30inch tubes to push those 155gr bullets hard enough to get them to 1,000. A person would be very hard pressed to get a 22inch gun to push a bullet hard enough for true long range shooting.

If all your shooting is close range 200yds and less then you will never see a difference as long as you have a good tube. Most of the close range bench guys all shoot short tubes. As they are stiff and for them .001 of an inch smaller group can win them a match.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well I learned something new. Thanks for pointing that out People.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Target rifles are another animal all together.From the original post it's clear he's talking for hunting.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Target rifles are totaly different but the subject was starting to wonder so I brought information to the table that will allow us to stay on subject.
You can use a long range target rifle for hunting it is not much fun draging a 30inch 18lb rifle out with you.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I thought your post was perfectly inline with the topic, People. You were absolutely correct that shorter barrels are inherently more accurate. If you can't think of anything else to do, go to Dan Lilja's website and read his formulas on how each inch of barrel increases barrel movement and how much the diameter has to increase to keep barrel movement from increasing when you do add length.
'
It's some pretty deep stuff.

But in general, long barrels are long for only one reason.....to increase velocity.


----------



## foxtrapper123 (Sep 29, 2008)

yes it is


----------

